# Your Vehicle Maintenance Costs



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

So I am still new to this. I drive a 2013 Honda Fit Sport, a vehicle designed for a primary mission in life to be a city car. This keeps my fuel costs relatively low, and after running the math, I'm not seeing a major hit in the profitability aspect at approx. 30 mpg, even if I have to drive only short trips.

What I would like to quiz others about is other maintenance factors you find pose a detrimental impact to your earnings. Obviously, car cleaning is a major expense, but all the drivers seem to talk about maintenance as their primary barrier to making money and I'm scratching my head wondering where all this additional cost is coming up. Granted, being a NUber I'm probably just being naive. Is it depreciation? Bad riders who screw up your car requiring special conditioning/cleaning? Your insurance (or lack thereof) liability? Help me see the light, Uber Partners!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> So I am still new to this. I drive a 2013 Honda Fit Sport, a vehicle designed for a primary mission in life to be a city car. This keeps my fuel costs relatively low, and after running the math, I'm not seeing a major hit in the profitability aspect at approx. 30 mpg, even if I have to drive only short trips.
> 
> What I would like to quiz others about is other maintenance factors you find pose a detrimental impact to your earnings. Obviously, car cleaning is a major expense, but all the drivers seem to talk about maintenance as their primary barrier to making money and I'm scratching my head wondering where all this additional cost is coming up. Granted, being a NUber I'm probably just being naive. Is it depreciation? Bad riders who screw up your car requiring special conditioning/cleaning? Your insurance (or lack thereof) liability? Help me see the light, Uber Partners!


I, too, drive a Fit Sport - 2007. I was one of the first US buyers. I ordered it in '06.
I'm installing a clutch at the moment
There have also been a few sets of brakes, lots of tires, air filters, oil changes, lower control arms, compliance bushings, a half dozen windshields, car washes and details, ball joints, gasoline, a windshield wiper motor, direct ignition coils, insurance, depreciation, etc.

The good news is that the Fit's cost per mile is between 26 and 30 cents. So, when you take the IRS-allowed 57 cents per mile deduction, you're making money before you ever take a pax anywhere, assuming you're itemizing and you have other taxable income you're trying to offset.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Please follow the link in my signature to read my take on it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> So I am still new to this. I drive a 2013 Honda Fit Sport, a vehicle designed for a primary mission in life to be a city car. This keeps my fuel costs relatively low, and after running the math, I'm not seeing a major hit in the profitability aspect at approx. 30 mpg, even if I have to drive only short trips.
> 
> What I would like to quiz others about is other maintenance factors you find pose a detrimental impact to your earnings. Obviously, car cleaning is a major expense, but all the drivers seem to talk about maintenance as their primary barrier to making money and I'm scratching my head wondering where all this additional cost is coming up. Granted, being a NUber I'm probably just being naive. Is it depreciation? Bad riders who screw up your car requiring special conditioning/cleaning? Your insurance (or lack thereof) liability? Help me see the light, Uber Partners!


By the way, the Fit is an awesome Uber/Lyft car. Excellent choice!


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> By the way, the Fit is an awesome Uber/Lyft car. Excellent choice!


The Fit is simply an awesome car period if you like small cars (which I emphatically do). It has adapted very well to driving for Uber, even as I never once planned on using it for this when I purchased it. The one fatal flaw to the Fit, at least the GE8 Fit, is the seat cloth. Mother of God, the thing has static cling worse than Velcro.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Please follow the link in my signature to read my take on it.


Amazing resource. I haven't read through all of it, but I thank you very much for giving me some proper business acumen in measuring my long term earnings-cost balance, seeing as how being an independent businessman had never once factored into my goals, strange and foreign as that may sound in America. Yes, I budget like everyone else but not in terms of GAAP principles. If I plan on doing this at all seriously, I need to take this seriously, and you have helped me to do just that. Cheers.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My city is famous for narrow roads with many potholes.
I had to cut short my Saturday night at 11pm tonight because of a burst tire. I took my eyes off the road for a millisecond to accept ping and missed a huge pothole on the road, hopefully I dont have to buy a new tire for 100$ after missing out on $150 from the late nite crowd.
In February I burst a tire ($100) driving in snow and onto some blunt metal object on the road.
I bought a new battery (not Uber related) and six months ago cracked my low front bumper after dropping a pax at a deadend (Trying to make U turn in a single lane street)
Curious enough I drove for six months without having a single expense before the odds caught up with me. These things come and hit you when you least expect, but they are not random, they catch up with you the longer you drive. Be prepared.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

I just thought of a horrifying possibility when it comes to vehicle maintenance costs. Has anyone considered the potential of a manufacturer *voiding your warranty *on the basis of commercial use? I have seen literally nothing written on this, although knowing how carmakers punish owners who race or modify their vehicles (justifiably so, IMO), I can't imagine they would approach ride-sharing with comity.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I just thought of a horrifying possibility when it comes to vehicle maintenance costs. Has anyone considered the potential of a manufacturer *voiding your warranty *on the basis of commercial use? I have seen literally nothing written on this, although knowing how carmakers punish owners who race or modify their vehicles (justifiably so, IMO), I can't imagine they would approach ride-sharing with comity.


Product warranties by law must cover the consumer's use of the product for the intent it was designed. As long as the car is designed to carry five people (UberX) or 7 people (UberXL), the owner is not doing anything that would void the warranty.

That being said, the warranty covered miles of any vehicle are the most expensive miles the owner consumes in the life of the car. They're expensive because they're warranty covered. This is why Uber drivers using new cars have higher "car costs" then those using older cars. However, newer cars require less maintenance and repairs, where as non-warranty covered cars are seeing their maintenance and repair costs increase as the miles rack up. In the end, these two pretty much offset and the overall cost is pretty consistent for the life of the car.

Where new cars typically cost a lot more to operate than older cars in the Uber world is the interest being paid on the car loan (assuming there is one). Newer cars tend to have more interest being collected by the bank per month because they cost more to purchase.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

My vehicle gets around 30 MPG city as well, but I retired after the last round of rate cuts. By my calculation, factoring in regular scheduled maintenance, fuel, known repair issues with the model, and depreciation, I figure it costs about $0.26/mile to take my FEH to 200,000 miles. Even with my low costs, a carwash in my town is $10 minimum. The big part was I felt the wear & tear, and the constant cleaning of my vehicle weren't worth the money I would make at the reduced rate. 

If people want to ride around in immaculate, like new vehicle that is well maintained, they're not doing it for a net $0.80/mile. Basically, its just not worth my time anymore, and it is Uber's loss. After this last round of ratecuts, the cars are noticeably older and dirtier from what I see driving around my town. 

There are things you can do to reduce your maintenance costs though. A member on this forum mentioned that he was a member of a mystery shopping service, and he got his oil changes for free. I looked up the service, joined, and I get my scheduled maintenance done for free now too. If you want a referral, just PM me and I will send you the details.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I just thought of a horrifying possibility when it comes to vehicle maintenance costs. Has anyone considered the potential of a manufacturer *voiding your warranty *on the basis of commercial use? I have seen literally nothing written on this, although knowing how carmakers punish owners who race or modify their vehicles (justifiably so, IMO), I can't imagine they would approach ride-sharing with comity.


UberHammer described the situation very clearly and his response was spot on. Additionally, as long as you do not place any indicators on your vehicle that would tip off that you're driving for a TNC, how on earth would the manufacturer or dealer service center know you're using the car for livery services? DO NOT place any of these items on you car...

TNC window decals (Uber of Lyft)
Pink moustache (Lyft)
Any signage inside your car that indicates you provide livery services
The service center for your Honda does not need to know how you use your car. That's your business. Before I started driver for Uber/Lyft I was putting 20K miles per year on my Fit Sport just using it for my other businesses that DO NOT have a livery component. As long as you're not doing Dukes of Hazzard stunts or running your Fit at the Friday night _Run Whatcha Brung_ races, no service center should give a hoot how you use your car. The drawback to driving for a TNC, of course, is that you're going to hit your warranty mileage limit very quickly, like I did.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> So I am still new to this. I drive a 2013 Honda Fit Sport, a vehicle designed for a primary mission in life to be a city car. This keeps my fuel costs relatively low, and after running the math, I'm not seeing a major hit in the profitability aspect at approx. 30 mpg, even if I have to drive only short trips.
> 
> What I would like to quiz others about is other maintenance factors you find pose a detrimental impact to your earnings. Obviously, car cleaning is a major expense, but all the drivers seem to talk about maintenance as their primary barrier to making money and I'm scratching my head wondering where all this additional cost is coming up. Granted, being a NUber I'm probably just being naive. Is it depreciation? Bad riders who screw up your car requiring special conditioning/cleaning? Your insurance (or lack thereof) liability? Help me see the light, Uber Partners!


 Another excellent resource to help you understand how vehicle TCO (total cost of ownership) factors into your overall profitability when driving TNC, is this handy calculator...

https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/

Many of us on this forum have bookmarked that page. It's an accurate reference tool.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> So I am still new to this. I drive a 2013 Honda Fit Sport, a vehicle designed for a primary mission in life to be a city car. This keeps my fuel costs relatively low, and after running the math, I'm not seeing a major hit in the profitability aspect at approx. 30 mpg, even if I have to drive only short trips.
> 
> What I would like to quiz others about is other maintenance factors you find pose a detrimental impact to your earnings. Obviously, car cleaning is a major expense, but all the drivers seem to talk about maintenance as their primary barrier to making money and I'm scratching my head wondering where all this additional cost is coming up. Granted, being a NUber I'm probably just being naive. Is it depreciation? Bad riders who screw up your car requiring special conditioning/cleaning? Your insurance (or lack thereof) liability? Help me see the light, Uber Partners!


You MPG estimate of 30 seems low for a Fit. Is it an automatic transmission? I'm getting 34 to 37 MPG, but I have the manual five speed in mine.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> Even with my low costs, a carwash in my town is $10 minimum.


This all depends on whether you can find a car wash with a monthly rate. I have one around the corner with unlimited car washes monthly at $30.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You MPG estimate of 30 seems low for a Fit. Is it an automatic transmission? I'm getting 34 to 37 MPG, but I have the manual five speed in mine.


30 mpg is indeed quite low for a Fit of my generation, which according to most user reported fuel economy stats returns on average roughly 32-33 mpg. This is what I normally report, including a round of Uber driving last night. But the driving last night involved more highway miles than I had before. My earliest shifts were much more city intensive, which drives down the fuel economy a lot, especially when I was driving in adverse winter weather conditions forcing me down to cruising speeds of 25 mph. The Fit's sweet spot in my experience for the best mileage is around 45 mph.

I drive the five speed manual. #SavetheManuals!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is why Uber drivers using new cars have higher "car costs" then those using older cars. However, newer cars require less maintenance and repairs, where as non-warranty covered cars are seeing their maintenance and repair costs increase as the miles rack up. In the end, these two pretty much offset and the overall cost is pretty consistent for the life of the car.
> 
> Where new cars typically cost a lot more to operate than older cars in the Uber world is the interest being paid on the car loan (assuming there is one). Newer cars tend to have more interest being collected by the bank per month because they cost more to purchase.


I certainly enjoy much more, driving in a new car 6-10 hours a day than an old car. And I know I enjoy driving in my XL class KIA Sorrento much than I would a Prius or some other tiny car. There comes a point for some that it is not always about that last cent,but comfort while driving as well. YMMV The KIA warranty works for me as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> My vehicle gets around 30 MPG city as well, but I retired after the last round of rate cuts. By my calculation, factoring in regular scheduled maintenance, fuel, known repair issues with the model, and depreciation, I figure it costs about $0.26/mile to take my FEH to 200,000 miles. Even with my low costs, a carwash in my town is $10 minimum. The big part was I felt the wear & tear, and the constant cleaning of my vehicle weren't worth the money I would make at the reduced rate.
> 
> If people want to ride around in immaculate, like new vehicle that is well maintained, they're not doing it for a net $0.80/mile. Basically, its just not worth my time anymore, and it is Uber's loss. After this last round of ratecuts, the cars are noticeably older and dirtier from what I see driving around my town.
> 
> There are things you can do to reduce your maintenance costs though. A member on this forum mentioned that he was a member of a mystery shopping service, and he got his oil changes for free. I looked up the service, joined, and I get my scheduled maintenance done for free now too. If you want a referral, just PM me and I will send you the details.





frndthDuvel said:


> I certainly enjoy much more driving in a new car 6-10 hours a day than an old car. And I know I enjoy driving in my XL class KIA Sorrento much than I would a Prius or some other tiny car. There comes a point for some that it is not always about that last cent,but comfort while driving as well. YMMV The KIA warranty works for me as well.


Same here. I have a kia soul and part of the reason o bought it was the extra cargo space when the seats are folded down. When we had a hurricane in 2009 and I wanted to board up the windows getting any size plywood was next to impossible in ford focus. I did look at the fit but liked the soul better. And I've driven cars before that gad to be constantly repaired and the convenience factor for me is also why I like a newer car. I didn't buy the car to uber but it works well for it and the pax love it. If you are in a car for hours at a time (also deliver pizza) it's worth a certain amount of money to be comfortable. Otherwise no one would ever buy anything bigger than a compact car unless they absolutely needed the space.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> 30 mpg is indeed quite low for a Fit of my generation, which according to most user reported fuel economy stats returns on average roughly 32-33 mpg. This is what I normally report, including a round of Uber driving last night. But the driving last night involved more highway miles than I had before. My earliest shifts were much more city intensive, which drives down the fuel economy a lot, especially when I was driving in adverse winter weather conditions forcing me down to cruising speeds of 25 mpg. The Fit's sweet spot in my experience for the best mileage is around 45 mph.
> 
> I drive the five speed manual. #SavetheManuals!


I ordered both my Fit and my weekend hotrod from the factory to my specs. Both have five speed manual transmission. I waited three weeks for the Fit to be built and shipped. I waited 16 weeks for my Mustang to be built and shipped. And if anyone tells you it's more expensive to special order a car, you can tell them they're full of shit. Dealers love special orders because it means instant profit and no inventory costs. And that also means much more leverage for the buyer when negotiating price. I'm glad there is a fellow FitFreak out here. Are you driving for Lyft, too?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I just thought of a horrifying possibility when it comes to vehicle maintenance costs. Has anyone considered the potential of a manufacturer *voiding your warranty *on the basis of commercial use? I have seen literally nothing written on this, although knowing how carmakers punish owners who race or modify their vehicles (justifiably so, IMO), I can't imagine they would approach ride-sharing with comity.


Every new car or truck I've bought has been use for newspaper or pizza delivery and the dealer knew. Newspapers are VERY rough on a vehicle because the weight often exceeds what the vehicle us designed for. I didn't but some folks load up a corolla literally to the roof and the trunk with papers. Then it's stop and go. Anyway I have never had an issue with warranties and they always knew what I did fir a living. I've bought new ford kia and Nissan.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Every new car or truck I've bought has been use for newspaper or pizza delivery and the dealer knew. Newspapers are VERY rough on a vehicle because the weight often exceeds what the vehicle us designed for. I didn't but some folks load up a corolla literally to the roof and the trunk with papers. Then it's stop and go. Anyway I have never had an issue with warranties and they always knew what I did fir a living. I've bought new ford kia and Nissan.


I remember in the 80's my mom had a paper route, and we used to load up our 1980 Pontiac Bonneville Safari up with papers... Never really had a problem with weight though. Those full size wagons had overkill suspensions in them.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> This all depends on whether you can find a car wash with a monthly rate. I have one around the corner with unlimited car washes monthly at $30.


There is a wash that does unlimited washes starting at $15/mo for the basic express wash, but it is 40 minutes away, and my Ubering never took me to that area. I looked into the local washes near me, and the best they could do was buying carwashes in bulk for a minor discount. (Prepaying for washes 10 at a time)


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> There is a wash that does unlimited washes starting at $15/mo for the basic express wash, but it is 40 minutes away, and my Ubering never took me to that area. I looked into the local washes near me, and the best they could do was buying carwashes in bulk for a minor discount. (Prepaying for washes 10 at a time)


Deeply sorry to hear that. I realize monthly rates are not available in all areas. The cost-benefit balance changes dramatically if you need to pay for washes individually.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Deeply sorry to hear that. I realize monthly rates are not available in all areas. The cost-benefit balance changes dramatically if you need to pay for washes individually.


I wash less now than when I started. My rating has risen. Not saying that is why, but believeing a slightly dirty ride, especially at night or within 3 or 4 days of a weather event is a waste. Clean windows makes up for quite a bit.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I ordered both my Fit and my weekend hotrod from the factory to my specs. Both have five speed manual transmission. I waited three weeks for the Fit to be built and shipped. I waited 16 weeks for my Mustang to be built and shipped. And if anyone tells you it's more expensive to special order a car, you can tell them they're full of shit. Dealers love special orders because it means instant profit and no inventory costs. And that also means much more leverage for the buyer when negotiating price. I'm glad there is a fellow FitFreak out here. Are you driving for Lyft, too?


FitFreak! OK, game over, I have to know what your posting ID is if you are a member of the FitFreak forum. Feel free to PM me cuz' I'd love to share if you are interested.

Interesting to hear about the special orders. I've always wanted to do that and very nearly did with mine. I really wanted the Midnight Purple a la quasi Nissan Skyline JDM editions, but alas, the only one they had was an automatic. Strangely enough, the only manual they had was in this very strange Raspberry Blue color. I was hesitant at first, but the more I looked at it, the more I wanted it. I wouldn't trade this paint job for the world. It also has attracted far more attention than I originally thought, mostly of the positive variety. Aside from the typical poor quality of Honda paint in standing up to the elements of the physical realm, it is truly striking in person. Of course, taste is a matter of subjective opinion. I'm just very happy with my choice. The Fit has been everything I wanted it to be and more, even though I know your GD3 Fit is renowned to be sportier on account of lighter weight (I think?).

I am not presently a driver for Lyft but I'm considering it to see how it compares. The standard fares are exactly identical, so I'm not seeing the advantage, especially if I have to sport a stupid pink mustache on the front of my car adding unnecessary aerodynamic drag for a useless gimmick.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I wash less now than when I started. My rating has risen. Not saying that is why, but believeing a slightly dirty ride, especially at night or within 3 or 4 days of a weather event is a waste. Clean windows makes up for quite a bit.


Uber riders definitely are not picky about the cleanliness of the vehicle, but I want to be professional and maintain a quality experience even if I am getting paid peanuts for it. Plus, I love my car as if it were my own daughter. I want Jazzberry to be appropriately maintained, and if I have to pay out for that, within reason, of course, it isn't even a subject of debate. For $30 a month to keep my car as fresh as I'd like, it isn't hurting my bottom line as much as one would expect with regular cleaning.

But to each his own. Most passengers don't even notice. They probably assume Uber picks up the cost. Please excuse me as I pick myself up off the floor from laughing.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I am not presently a driver for Lyft but I'm considering it to see how it compares. The standard fares are exactly identical, so I'm not seeing the advantage, especially if I have to sport a stupid pink mustache on the front of my car adding unnecessary aerodynamic drag for a useless gimmick.


Oh, I guess you have not read many of the over 170,000 posts around here. Lyft never required one to rock the mustache. Most never did. If you do a search you can see what LYFT is doing now. Oh Texas, yeah I am sure that pink mustache scared many.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Uber riders definitely are not picky about the cleanliness of the vehicle, but I want to be professional and maintain a quality experience even if I am getting paid peanuts for it. Plus, I love my car as if it were my own daughter. I want Jazzberry to be appropriately maintained, and if I have to pay out for that, within reason, of course, it isn't even a subject of debate. For $30 a month to keep my car as fresh as I'd like, it isn't hurting my bottom line as much as one would expect with regular cleaning.
> 
> But to each his own. Most passengers don't even notice. They probably assume Uber picks up the cost. Please excuse me as I pick myself up off the floor from laughing.


The reasons you state for doing that are the best, it is because you want to do it. Not for UBER or the PAX. Thats cool. While others will say it is all about the dollar and assume all drivers are in the same position they are in. Professional? IN a FIT? What? Just kidding, especially in that open carry mecca of texass.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh, I guess you have not read many of the over 170,000 posts around here. Lyft never required one to rock the mustache. Most never did. If you do a search you can see what LYFT is doing now. Oh Texas, yeah I am sure that pink mustache scared many.


My masculinity is severely threatened unless I'm riding on 26 inch rims and a lift kit.

J/k. I had heard the mustache was optional, thank God. It really is one of the worst branding attempts I've ever seen. Unique? True. Horrifying and atrocious? Also true.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> The reasons you state for doing that are the best, it is because you want to do it. Not for UBER or the PAX. Thats cool. While others will say it is all about the dollar and assume all drivers are in the same position they are in. Professional? IN a FIT? What? Just kidding, especially in that open carry mecca of texass.


Haha, no offense taken, my friend. Most would probably expect my car to be littered with fast food wrappers, lint and dog hair. I just have an unhealthy obsession with these new fangled automotive devices we drive and want to treat her with the respect she deserves. I even ask my washers to revulcanize my tires, and post haste!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> FitFreak! OK, game over, I have to know what your posting ID is if you are a member of the FitFreak forum. Feel free to PM me cuz' I'd love to share if you are interested.
> 
> Interesting to hear about the special orders. I've always wanted to do that and very nearly did with mine. I really wanted the Midnight Purple a la quasi Nissan Skyline JDM editions, but alas, the only one they had was an automatic. Strangely enough, the only manual they had was in this very strange Raspberry Blue color. I was hesitant at first, but the more I looked at it, the more I wanted it. I wouldn't trade this paint job for the world. It also has attracted far more attention than I originally thought, mostly of the positive variety. Aside from the typical poor quality of Honda paint in standing up to the elements of the physical realm, it is truly striking in person. Of course, taste is a matter of subjective opinion. I'm just very happy with my choice. The Fit has been everything I wanted it to be and more, even though I know your GD3 Fit is renowned to be sportier on account of lighter weight (I think?).
> 
> I am not presently a driver for Lyft but I'm considering it to see how it compares. The standard fares are exactly identical, so I'm not seeing the advantage, especially if I have to sport a stupid pink mustache on the front of my car adding unnecessary aerodynamic drag for a useless gimmick.


No, Lyft no long uses the exterior moustache thing. That was bringing too much unwanted attention. Now, you get a lovely "cuddlestache" that fits perfectly in the coin slot try on the passenger side dash. Drunk women love to take selfies with the pink cuddlestache in my car. It's a riot. You also get a better class of rider with Lyft - lower ******bag factor than with Uber.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Uber riders definitely are not picky about the cleanliness of the vehicle, but I want to be professional and maintain a quality experience even if I am getting paid peanuts for it. Plus, I love my car as if it were my own daughter. I want Jazzberry to be appropriately maintained, and if I have to pay out for that, within reason, of course, it isn't even a subject of debate. For $30 a month to keep my car as fresh as I'd like, it isn't hurting my bottom line as much as one would expect with regular cleaning.
> 
> But to each his own. Most passengers don't even notice. They probably assume Uber picks up the cost. Please excuse me as I pick myself up off the floor from laughing.


They assume Uber pays for everything. They think Uber reimburses us for the water, snacks, magazines, I even had folks think I was driving Uber's car!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I wash less now than when I started. My rating has risen. Not saying that is why, but believeing a slightly dirty ride, especially at night or within 3 or 4 days of a weather event is a waste. Clean windows makes up for quite a bit.


I agree on the clean windows... I kept a can of glass cleaner and a microfiber towel in the car, I would always clean all glass at the beginning of my shift.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I agree on the clean windows... I kept a can of glass cleaner and a microfiber towel in the car, I would always clean all glass at the beginning of my shift.


Isn't it amazing how you can have a somewhat dirty car, but if the glass is sparkling the whole car feels clean? Hell, squirt a little Febreze on the seats and headliner and you just saved yourself ten bucks on a car wash for the week!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

My biggest problem was keeping the back seat clean... the constant vacuuming... and I had to shampoo my seats once a week, or they looked like hell.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Car wash wise I use a self serve quarter wash most of the time. Found a cheap one that I can do a good exterior job for $3.00 worth of quarters, and their vacuum is $.50. I'm not running UberBlack so I don't do daily washes, just as I think is needed, which is exterior about once a week and vacuum about every other wash, weather permitting of course. I hit an auto wash for $7 every once in awhile in the winter because they can clean the salt off the under body.

Prius maintenance is otherwise dirt cheap. I cut the cost down even more by getting free tire rotations with my new tires, over the life of the tires (85k rated) I'll almost save back what I paid for them to begin.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I drive a 2014 Chrysler 300s on UberBlack...with almost 50k miles I've done nothing but oil changes (foregoed the rear diff til 60k) and new tires. I found a few good automated car washes for $5 or less. I use Meguiars leather gel for the seats and interior bits and Meguiars Hot Shine for the tires. My maintenance costs are pretty inexpensive thankfully.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I drive a 2014 Chrysler 300s on UberBlack...with almost 50k miles I've done nothing but oil changes (foregoed the rear diff til 60k) and new tires. I found a few good automated car washes for $5 or less. I use Meguiars leather gel for the seats and interior bits and Meguiars Hot Shine for the tires. My maintenance costs are pretty inexpensive thankfully.


What kind of mileage do you get with your 300? Which motor do you have? Just curious. I'm a car guy.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Car wash wise I use a self serve quarter wash most of the time. Found a cheap one that I can do a good exterior job for $3.00 worth of quarters, and their vacuum is $.50.


Bethel Rd, near Godown, behind the oil change place?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I get around 32-34 on the highway with the 3.6L Pentastar...300hp isn't going to outrun anyone these days but it's doesn't have to, lol! The ZF 8 speed transmission is probably one of the best in the business in my opinion...a much better option than a CVT.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Bethel Rd, near Godown, behind the oil change place?


Yup, that one, since it also happens to be a couple blocks from my place.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I wash less now than when I started. My rating has risen. Not saying that is why, but believeing a slightly dirty ride, especially at night or within 3 or 4 days of a weather event is a waste. Clean windows makes up for quite a bit.


POST # 23 /@frndthDuvel : So much for
Sexagenarian
Advice.... back in my Summer of Checker
(1975) the Cleanliness Mentor adviseth me
"If the winders 'r cleen, den da Riders'll
t'ink d'cab's Kleen!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I just thought of a horrifying possibility when it comes to vehicle maintenance costs. Has anyone considered the potential of a manufacturer *voiding your warranty *on the basis of commercial use? I have seen literally nothing written on this, although knowing how carmakers punish owners who race or modify their vehicles (justifiably so, IMO), I can't imagine they would approach ride-sharing with comity.


POST # 8 /@Praxeology :.Thanks for mak-
ing me
use my Dictionary, again, NUber. You seem
to have this Thread/Post/Reply gig in hand.
I would call your Fit UltraAqua. How
Honda conjured a Raspberry Variant
to match Observed Color is what Jon
Lovitz would exclaim, "ACTING!"

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you, sir.
Benevolent Bison smiles.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I get around 32-34 on the highway with the 3.6L Pentastar...300hp isn't going to outrun anyone these days but it's doesn't have to, lol! The ZF 8 speed transmission is probably one of the best in the business in my opinion...a much better option than a CVT.


Suh-weet!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Suh-weet!


I have to say it's been a great vehicle so far. At the current prices I can put $10 worth of gas in my tank and go make around $100 in fares (mostly non Uber related). I've backed and drove my way out of a ditch and ran over pothole after pothole with some really loud 'bangs' that concerned me, yet at every service the multi-point inspection comes back clean. There's no other vehicle you can buy for $30k that gives you as much as a Chrysler 300 (I have the S model).


----------



## OC Autoworks (Jul 1, 2015)

We are a full service repair shop in San Clemente and are interested to become approved for Uber vehicle inspections.


----------

